
Google Reverses Its Decision to Ban Ad Blocking Apps from the Google Play Store - AJAlabs
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/09/google-reverses-its-decision-to-ban-ad-blocking-apps-from-the-google-play-store/
======
AlexandrB
Google is set to launch their own mobile HTML replacement (AMP[1]) where ad
blocking may be difficult or impossible. Allowing ad blocking apps on the Play
Store would encourage publishers to switch to AMP.

[1] [http://adage.com/article/digital/google-amp-launch-looms-
sea...](http://adage.com/article/digital/google-amp-launch-looms-search-
engine-scores-follow/302599/)

~~~
BrandonSmith
Let's dispel once and for all with this fiction that Apple/Google/Facebook
doesn't know what they're doing. They know exactly what they're doing.
Apple/Google/Facebook is undertaking an effort to change content creation and
consumption, to make their own platform less like the rest of the Web for
their own gain.

~~~
jerf
Having seen this now several times, I find myself wondering if people are
aware that it should either be "dispense with once and for all the fiction
that..." or "dispel the fiction once and for all that...". To "dispel with" is
to use a thing to dispel, such as "Let us dispel the fiction that the sky is
green with this spectrograph result." (although that is still so klunky I'd
never say that).

~~~
plorg
The phrase is a meme that comes from an actual (repeated) quote. In the
context of that original quote there have been plenty of people who have
commented on its grammatical errancy, but in the context of the meme it
perhaps would make less sense if you fixed it.

------
NiftyFifty
Now if Google would just reverse their blocking of applications that allow us
to limit certain what apps have access to on my phone for privacy concerns,
then I'd be happy. Might switch over to a Blackphone 2 just for this reason
alone.

~~~
Conlectus
This is already part of the built-in permissions management in the latest
version of android, no?

------
bpg_92
Adds are not the problem, the problem is the problem is the quantity of
Adware. I whitelist the pages and creators I want to support because I know
they make a living out of that. Removing add blockers won't fix the problem,
removing adware will.

------
NiftyFifty
"In case you haven't heard ... I'm kind of a big deal."

